# Full auto a thing of the past ?



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

When I was in the Army using the M-16 A-1's we had safe, semi, and auto, then they went to safe semi, 3 round burst ? I was thinking of putting a slide fire stock on my AR but after watching videos of them in action it seems that in a combat situation that it is a waste of rounds which is exactly why the military got rid of it, they found that soldiers were wasting rounds with very few finding their target. My question do you see a need for a full auto AR in a defensive scenario ? I am leaning against it. Wyatt Earp once commented that the man that takes his time, draws slowly, aims, and pulls the trigger will win a gun fight every time against an opponent who is much faster on the draw, I think the same applies here.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

No need for full auto AR, it is a waste of ammo. 3 Rd burst is a waste as well. The only practical function of either is suppressive fire, which really should be handled by a belt fed weapon.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep suppression or clearing out a room would be the only need for FA and that is why I sold " transferred " my only full auto weapon as I have no need for one now.
however it was a really exiting being 18 and having a Machine Gun


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep the M60 was a great weapon, I loved my 203 grenade launcher !!!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Honestly I see no need for it unless doing suppressing fire. Waste of ammo and money. Also once you have a full-auto AR-15 would you be able to keep the muzzle down after 3 rounds anyways?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If slidefire was about 150, I'd buy 1......They are a blast to blow through some ammo, and there is a nice fuzzy feeling when you can dump a mag in a couple seconds!!! Stress reliever!!!! Fer self defense.....nahhhhh


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

semi-auto is sure fast enough for me


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i would much rather have suppressed than full auto. is full auto fun...yes but why would i wanna burn through 30 rds in a second....been there and done that got the t-shirts to prove it.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can afford the cost of a full house gun, don't think the cost of ammo is going to be a issue.
If Uncle Sam is your employer, ammo is a moot point unless yer down to your last crate.
Spray and pray is great if one doesn't get to the range until a drive by happens.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I have had a slide fire stock on one of my ars,and it didn't take too long to learn how to shoot it and put a lot of rounds on target.Every now and then I feel the need I go and dump a 100 round drum,i call it stress releaver.I just buy green tips in bulk,talk about a crowd pleaser!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Full auto is best with a 50 or 25mm. Gets me giddy just thinking about it. Only on the taxpayers dime of course!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> Full auto is best with a 50 or 25mm. Gets me giddy just thinking about it. Only on the taxpayers dime of course!


I'm real partial to a M240b spewing 7.62 with about 800 rounds and a spare barrel handy


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> I'm real partial to a M240b spewing 7.62 with about 800 rounds and a spare barrel handy


dont forget about his saw buddy too!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, the little stuff is pretty fun too:thumbsup:


----------

